# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu novo reef de 720Lts

## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos do meu novo aquário com cerca de 1 mês de vida e o seu setup.

Data de montagem:08/12/2006


Setup 

Aquário: 160x70x65 vidro de 15mm *(construção Fernando Ribeiro)*
Substracto  100 kg 
Rocha Viva - 120kg
Rocha Morta  18Kg
Iluminação  *Ramirezi* = 3x150 HQI (BLV 10.000)+ 2x80 t5(OSRAM AZUIS) + 2x58 t8 (JBL SOLAR MARINE BLUE) 
Circulação  2 Tunze 6060 - 6000Lts/h

Sump - 60x65x40
Bomba retorno  Red Dragon 6500 Lts/h
Aquecimento  jager 250w
Escumador  H&S 150-F2001 (850Lts)
Reposição - Osmorregulador Tunze + Calcium Dispenser Tunze

*Alguns pormenores da construção do aquário:*

*Aquário em fase de secagem*


*Vidro de fundo*


*Travamentos a toda a volta no fundo*


*2 Furos de 50mm* 


*Coluna seca central 64cm*


*Aquário finalizado com pente e travamentos*


*Alguns pormenores da construção do móvel e estrutura:*

*Móvel em contraplacado Maritimo folheado a dois tipos de madeira e estrutura
em ferro com tratamento especial.*






*Secagem do verniz na estufa*


*Pessoal da Fernando Ribeiro a montar os passa muros*


*Sump*


*PVC*


*Aspecto final com depósito de reposição ao lado da sump*


*Tubagem do retorno que vêm por dentro do tubo ladrão*




 


Desde já agradeço ao Fernando Ribeiro toda a ajuda  neste meu novo projecto e ao excelente profissionalismo de toda a sua equipa  e amabilidade dispensada.

Quero agradecer também ao Ricardo Rodrigues e ao José Perpétua pela ajuda em algumas indecisões que tive e todo apoio dispensado, 
ao Paulo José Simões que me ajudou na colecta de 700Lts de água no Cabo Raso 

Aos amigos Adérito Pereira, Rui Santos e Marco Madeira um muito obrigado na preciosa ajuda que me deram na mudança do antigo aquário para o novo.

Aguardo os vossos comentários e brevemente teremos mais fotos.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João,

Parabens pelo aquário, que muitas felicidades te dê.

Gosto do layout, aberto para os peixes (esses 70cm dão um jeitam), e com muito espaço útil para corais!

Resumindo, isso promete...será sem dúvida melhor que o anterior, que era muito bom!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Os meus parabens Joao
Desde a montagem a finalizaçao esta tudo um espetaculo!!!!
Gostei muito do layout esta muito bom,e com um mes de vida já ta com um bom andamento sim Srº!!!!!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Até que em fim que colocas umas fotos malandro...
Este aquário já está muito bonito e daqui a uns tempos vai ficar uma bomba!!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:  
Parabens João!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Parabéns João !!! :SbOk:  

Um aquário + móvel construído com muita qualidade muito profissionalismo não há detalhe que não esteja contemplado. Mesmo bom !! Não fica a dever nada aos móveis de sala tal é a categoria desta construção. :tutasla:  

Quando vierem as novas tunze (pequeninas) ainda vai ficar mais bonito.

Quanto ao Layout.... espectáculo, muito espaço, muitas grutas....

Agora é ires colocando conteúdo e apreciar !!! (vai postando as fotos) :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Finalmente as fotografias deram à costa...

Bom arranque, João. E excelente aspecto geral.

Reparei que tens bastante esponja (azul) na sump. Alguma razão especial para isso ? ou foi só para o arranque, para ajudar a limpar ?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo João.

Simplesmente adorei o teu novo aquario e o layout ,tem muito espaço para deixar crescer os corais e os teus peixes vao adorar :Palmas:  .

Gostei muito também foi da nova calha do Rui Alves parece-me muito boa :SbOk:  

A coluna seca no meio parece-me ocupar menos espaço que as que ficam na lateral do aqua e pode-se fazer um layout diferente ,o meu futuro aquario vou fazer assim também :Pracima:  

-Vais colocado umas fotos para vermos a sua evolução. :yb663:  

Boa sorte :SbBiere5:  
um grande abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá João
Parabéns por essse projecto,pois está muito bem conseguido,e com o tempo ainda irá concerteza ficar muito melhor.
Gostaria que me tirasse uma dúvida, em relaçao ao escumador acha que o mesmo é suficiente pra esse aqua, pergunto isso porque tenho um num sistema de 700 litros e acho-o insuficiente.
abraço 
Paulo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Os meus parabéns, o novo sistema está ***** com o tempo e a tua dedicação estou certo que vai superar em muito o antigo.

O Layout está Dubelo!!! Sem grandes paredes nem rochas ao monte e fé em Deus.
O fundo do aquário é laminado de quanto? 6+6+6?

Quando tiver oportunidade de ir a Lisboa espero ser possível fazer-te uma visita.
Viste a pressão que esse aquário está a fazer na vigota? Nada de deixar cair caliça em cima da vizinha  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Olá João, 

De facto este aquário está 5 estrelas! Muito bom esse layout... Sobre o móvel não tenho palavras!

Agora queremos as tais fotos brutais que tu consegues arranjar  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## João Duarte

Boas João,

    Os meus parabens, realemte está muito bom e esteticamente bonito. 


abraço.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Está muito bom, parabéns. Não vais acrescentar mais circulação ?
Gostaria de saber em quanto ficou mais ou menos a iluminação e o móvel pois são 2 coisas que tenho ainda de fazer no meu.

----------


## Joao Quaresma

Olá,

um setup excelente.
Eu estou a começar o meu e gostaria de colocar uma questão: qual o diametro das extensões Loc-Line que usas-te para o retorno.


Atentamente,

Joao Quaresma.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ola João,

Tenho mesmo que ir conhecer o teu aquário ao vivo e a cores.

Uma das coisas que gosto na aquariofilia é assistir ao nascimento dos projectos e ver o seu progresso ao longo do tempo. O tempo passa a voar, parece que foi ontem que estavamos a discutir as dimensões do aquário e o nº de furos a fazer... agora já está! Parece-me bem conseguido, gosto do aspecto minimalista exterior do conjunto aquário + móvel e do enquadramento na própria sala assim como a identificação com o restante mobiliário. O setup é simples e funcional, uma sump ampla com 2 compartimentos; espaço na cabine para mais equipamento; bombas de baixo consumo (até porque o custo da electricidade vai subir); coluna seca com 2 furos; válvula de guilhotina para controlo preciso do fluxo de saída de forma a manter a canalização vazia de ar (tubos ferrados) com furo de diâmetro idêntico para segurança em caso de entupimento; coluna seca com grelha de escoamento extraível. Lá consegui convencer mais um a não cobrir completamente a parte superior do aquário, ficando dessa forma livre o acesso ao interior e evitando um sobreaquecimento provocado pela calha de iluminação, útil no verão, mesmo com refrigerador.

O landscape está interessante e parece permitir a colocação de muitos corais além de um bom fluxo de água entre a rocha viva. Eu experimentaria colocar as 2 bombas nas laterais da coluna seca e escondé-las com alguma rocha. O tubo de segurança devia estar completamente desobstruído, a entrada de água deveria ser exterior ao aquário. Já experimentaste fechar completamente a torneira para verificar se o tubo de segurança tem escoamento suficiente? Só mais uma coisinha, as Stream estão colocadas nos suportes magnéticos ao contrário, gosta mesmo assim ou foi como calhou?!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Grande João Ribeiro,

Realmente já devia ter-te feito a tão prometida visita!!!! Infelizmente o tempo não abunda e ainda não foi mesmo possível! 

O layout está excelente e sem dúvida que todo o conjunto promete, e muito!

Fico com dúvidas quanto à circulação (acho insuficiente) e quanto ao escuador que para essa litragem me parece um pouco aquém, embora o fabricante diga que chega.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá João, como já foi dito em termos de construção está tudo com muita qualidade e profissionalismo, o movel está com muito gosto e a calha também, nota-se que tem mão de profissionais  tens aí detalhes  muito bem pensados. No meu ponto de vista esse projecto para ficar perfeito usava circulação close-loop sem bombas à vista, tenho visto muitas montagens mais cá em cima no Norte com esse tipo de sistema e digo-te que fica muito natural, resta-te esconder as Tunze com rocha ou com as Tunze Rock, PARABENS!! :Pracima:   e esperamos as fotos POTENTES  :Olá:  que todos estamos habituados a ver.



Boa Sorte

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas joão  :Olá:  

desde já quero te corrigir josé  :yb668:  até que podia ser mas esse j é de jorge  :yb624:  não tens que agradecer foi uma tarde bem passada a carregar água  :yb624:   :yb624:  parabens pelo o novo aqua joão em que já tive o prazer de o ver ao vivo e acores brutal mesmo mais um belo pedaço de oceano que ai vai crecher acredito nisso força  :SbOk:  


abraços boa sorte  :tutasla:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras.

Agora respondendo a algumas perguntas vossas

*JMM*
*Reparei que tens bastante esponja (azul) na sump. Alguma razão especial para isso ? ou foi só para o arranque, para ajudar a limpar ?* 

João,
é isso mesmo, estas esponjas são provisórias, servem para ajudar a reter a areia que vai levantando, visto eu ter usado aragamax sugar size e uma para fazer altura para o escumador.


*Paulo J. Oliveira*
*Gostaria que me tirasse uma dúvida, em relação ao escumador acha que o mesmo é suficiente pra esse aqua, pergunto isso porque tenho um num sistema de 700 litros e acho-o insuficiente.*

Paulo,
estou a pensar num futuro próximo comprar um escumador de maior capacidade, eu gosto muito de peixes, tenho 7 neste momento os que vieram do anterior e por agora dá para os gastos está a escumar que é uma maravilha.

*Pedro Pacheco*
*O fundo do aquário é laminado de quanto? 6+6+6?*

É isso mesmo 3x6 laminado.

*Quando tiver oportunidade de ir a Lisboa espero ser possível fazer-te uma visita.*

Será sempre um prazer.

*Viste a pressão que esse aquário está a fazer na vigota? Nada de deixar cair caliça em cima da vizinha*

Está descansado que isso foi visto ao pormenor vi eu a caliça e ela a vigota :SbSourire: 

*António Paes*
*Não vais acrescentar mais circulação?*

A circulação que tenho é provisória, estou á espera das novas Nanostream 5500 Lts hora porque já tenho o multicontrolador e vou experimentar com 4x5500Lts mais 6500Lts do retorno.

*João Quaresma
Qual o diametro das extensões Loc-Line que usas-te para o retorno.*

Eu penso ser de 3/4.

*Ricardo Rodrigues*
*O landscape está interessante e parece permitir a colocação de muitos corais além de um bom fluxo de água entre a rocha viva. Eu experimentaria colocar as 2 bombas nas laterais da coluna seca e escondé-las com alguma rocha. O tubo de segurança devia estar completamente desobstruído, a entrada de água deveria ser exterior ao aquário. Já experimentaste fechar completamente a torneira para verificar se o tubo de segurança tem escoamento suficiente? Só mais uma coisinha, as Stream estão colocadas nos suportes magnéticos ao contrário, gosta mesmo assim ou foi como calhou?!*

Esses pequenos ajustes serão feitos assim que tenha oportunidade, quem sabe quando me visitares me dás uma ajuda :Whistle:  , quanto ás bombas foi mesmo como calhou. :Whistle: 

*Diogo Lopes*
*Realmente já devia ter-te feito a tão prometida visita!!!!*

Serás sempre bem-vindo, quando tiveres oportunidade aparece.

*Fico com dúvidas quanto à circulação (acho insuficiente) e quanto ao escuador que para essa litragem me parece um pouco aquém, embora o fabricante diga que chega*

Não tenhas dúvidas, é mesmo pouca circulação,mas irei resolver em breve como já deves ter lido mais acima em resposta ao António Paes e sobre o Escumador ao Paulo J. Oliveira.

*Isaias Rola
No meu ponto de vista esse projecto para ficar perfeito usava circulação close-loop sem bombas à vista, tenho visto muitas montagens mais cá em cima no Norte com esse tipo de sistema e digo-te que fica muito natural, resta-te esconder as Tunze com rocha ou com as Tunze Rock, PARABENS!!  e esperamos as fotos POTENTES  que todos estamos habituados a ver.*

Na minha opinião o close-loop ficaria melhor e não estará totalmente posto de parte, mas para já vou experimentar as tunze pequenas que serão multicontroláveis que acho importante em relação á circulação e depois logo se vê o comportamento delas.

*Paulo J. Simões*
*desde já quero te corrigir josé  até que podia ser mas esse j é de jorge*

Paulo peço desculpa pelo lapso.


Abraço,
João

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aproveito para deixar aqui os desenhos técnicos com as respectivas medidas que me esqueci de colocar na abertura do tópico.




A coluna seca foi forrada a PVC Preto moldado nos cantos e colado na mesma com silicone.
Esse trabalho também foi executado na Fernando Ribeiro.

No vidro de fundo coloquei K-Mount preto seguro com fita biadesiva nas extremidades.

Abraço,
João

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em primeiro lugar, devo dizer que estás de parabéns João... É um excelente projecto (servirá certamente de referência para um meu, a nascer futuramente)!

Em segundo lugar, gostaria de te inquirir, sobre a cor do verniz que usaste, uma vez que gostei tanto do teu móvel, que fiz um parecido para o meu aquário (também em contraplacado marítimo folheado a duas cores), agora falta é a cor do acabamento! Se puderes, dizer o "segredo" do excelente aspecto que o teu móvel tem, seria óptimo!

Seja como for, continua porque...  :tutasla:  

Um abraço...

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá José,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Quanto ao verniz continuo sem saber a 100% o verniz que utilizaram no móvel
porque ainda me vão confirmar.(assim que saiba digo)

Quanto a cores levei uma amostra de uma peça cá de casa e eles(Fernando Ribeiro, Lda) fizeram igual, mas ficas desde já convidado para vires cá vêr ao vivo para ficares a conhecer melhor.


Aproveito para vos deixar algumas fotos mais actuais:


O meu novo escumador ATI Bubble Master 250


O aquário no 1ºmês


O aquário no 2mês


e agora algumas fotos dos seres vivos:



























Abraço,
João

----------


## Rui Bessa

João, belas fotos dos teus corais :tutasla:  
Parece-me um sistema equilibrado. Já agora usas algum tipo de aditivos?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Rui,

Não uso nenhum aditivo, apenas Kalkwasser no dispensador da Tunze que tenho juntamente com o controlador de nivel ligado 24h por dia.

Estou a fazer TPA´S de 90 litros a cada 15 dias com água natural e a coisa está a correr como previsto, a politica é ser o mais natural possivel e sem grandes stress para desfrutar do hobbie e poupar ao máximo.

Este aquário tirando alguns corais que vieram do outro está a ser feito de pequenas mudas que em 1 mês já tiveram um bom crescimento.

Abraço,
João

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá José,
> 
> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.
> 
> Quanto ao verniz continuo sem saber a 100% o verniz que utilizaram no móvel
> porque ainda me vão confirmar.(assim que saiba digo)
> 
> Quanto a cores levei uma amostra de uma peça cá de casa e eles(Fernando Ribeiro, Lda) fizeram igual, mas ficas desde já convidado para vires cá vêr ao vivo para ficares a conhecer melhor.


Olá João,

quando existe qualidade há que o reconhecer, e esse é o caso do teu projecto...  :Wink: 

Quanto ao convite aceito, de bom grado para quando tiveres disponibilidade, conhecer outros aquários é um prazer, muito mais quando têm essa tua qualidade.  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Joao
Esta espantoso e com uma evoluçao muito boa de uma foto para a outra um més de diferença e nota-se muita alteraçao,quanto ao skimmer nem te vou dizer nada , :yb665:   :yb665:  .
De resto so falta umas coisinhas pequenas que ainda nao foi desta que viajaram para ai.......mas tá quase.
parabens e força ...sempre!!!!!

----------


## Rui Damião

Eu tive o prazer de ver o aqua do João e é uma obra de arte tal e qual como a qualidade excelente da fotos que tiras

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá Rui,
> 
> Não uso nenhum aditivo, apenas Kalkwasser no dispensador da Tunze que tenho juntamente com o controlador de nivel ligado 24h por dia.
> 
> Estou a fazer TPA´S de 90 litros a cada 15 dias com água natural e a coisa está a correr como previsto, a politica é ser o mais natural possivel e sem grandes stress para desfrutar do hobbie e poupar ao máximo.
> Abraço,
> João


Ora nem mais... era isto que esperava ler, isto é, eu no meu também não uso aditivos só reator de kalkwasser e o de cálcio com uma pequena mistura de mídea de magnésio, além de (+/-200lts) tpas semanais :SbOk3:   e para já não tenho tido problemas com os corais, muito pelo contrário.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  do melhor :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  o aquario 

fotos nem vou falar :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Ontem pedi fotos... hoje fico mais uma vez de boca aberta!!! Espectaculares :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

O aqua está com um excelente desenvolvimento para 2 meses, parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos da evolução e seres do meu aquário.













Das 6 Anthias esta é a que virou macho.









Abraço,
João

----------


## José Alves

Boas, João  :Olá:  

Em primeiro, antes que tudo, dou-te os meus parabéns pela tua dedicação, aos teus aquários (o anterior que conheci, o actual por fotos), sem dúvida, demonstra bem a tua dedicação. Conhecendo-te já algum tempo, sei bem a paixão com que vives este 'hobby'. 
Também, estou em crer, que este aquário é sem dúvida uma boa montagem (boa construção. 'made' Fernando Ribeiro, Ldª, e grande percentagem de vivos do teu anterior aquário), tendo por base o teu sistema, que muito agradou, nas votações do aquário de 2006.
O que aqui proponho-te é divulgares as tarefas, dificuldades, perdas, aquisições que tiveste e fizeste na transfega de um aquário para o outro.
Seria, sem dúvida, uma mais valia, para quem observa o teu actual aquário, saber que já existiu um base, á qual, se teve alguns cuidados. para transpor para o actual e a sua continuidade.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Parabens João!
Está muito bom mesmo! :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras.





> Colocada por José Alves
> O que aqui proponho-te é divulgares as tarefas, dificuldades, perdas, aquisições que tiveste e fizeste na trasfega de um aquário para o outro.
> Seria, sem dúvida, uma mais valia, para quem observa o teu actual aquário, saber que já existiu um base, á qual, se teve alguns cuidados. para transpor para o actual e a sua continuidade.



Começando pela parte da trasfega:

*Água:* aproveitei cerca de 350/400 Litros e o resto foi água do mar. 

*Areia:* aproveitei a areia praticamente toda do antigo, fazendo a mudança à pá antigo/novo directamente sem lavar e eliminando algumas partes mais escuras assim como alguma que ficou no fundo.
Acrescentei à que tinha +5 sacos de aragamax sugar size + 1 de aragalive.

*Rocha:* aproveitei toda a rocha que tinha e acrescentei + uns kgs de viva e morta.

*Vivos:* toda a equipa de limpeza, nassários, hermitas, turbos, ophiuros, etc. transitou do antigo para o novo assim como todos os peixes e alguns corais

*Perdas nos peixes:*
_Zebrassoma flavescens, Centropyge loricula, Labroides dimidiatus e Chelmon rostratus,_Todos estes devido a acidentes.

*Perdas de corais:*
Daqueles que fiquei o único que se recentiu e até hoje está branco é uma Porites cilíndrica amarela.

O processo foi feito pela seguinte ordem:

*1º* mudei tudo do aquário antigo para umas tinas com grande capacidade, deixando só a areia.

*2º* mudança da areia à pá para o novo aquário levando por cima a nova.

*3º* composição do layout.

*4º* água

*5º* vivos

*Manutenção quinzenal:*
Tpa: 15 em 15 dias com água do mar 90/a 120Lts.

*Manutenção semanal:*
Encho o depósito de água de osmose 1 vez por semana e coloco 8 colheres de chá bem cheias de kalkwasser no calcium dispenser da tunze depois de bem diluído num recipiente à parte essa quantidade de pó com um pouco de água de osmose.

Limpeza dos vidros 2 vezes por semana 

*Manutenção diária:*
Alimentações variadas no período da noite enquanto as luzes estão acesas.

*Adição de Peixes desde que o aquário está montado:*

6- _Pseudanthias squamipinnis_
1- _Zebrassoma flavescens_
1- _Chelmon rostratus_
1- _Zanclus cornutus_
2- _Nemateleotris magnifica_
1- _Labroides dimidiatus_ (nunca + o vi)
1 _Acanthurus leucosternon_

*os que já estavam:*

1- _Paracanthurus hepatus_
2- _Amphiprion ocellaris_
1- _Pseudocheilinus hexataenia_
2- _Chromis viridis_ 

*Em relação a corais novos:*

Lps:3

Sps:2 o resto é tudo mudas que me são oferecidas.


Abraço,
João

----------


## José Alves

Boas, João  :Olá:  

Obrigado por teres respondido ao meu pedido. Bem pormenorizado. :SbOk:  
Pela tua descrição, as perdas foram muito poucas. O que me leva a crer, que tudo foi muito bem pensado e com muita calma :yb665: . O que nem muitos o conseguem (eu que diga  :yb665: ), agora só falta mesmo ir ver isso. :Coradoeolhos:  
Bem, só te posso dar os parabéns e que esse teu novo aquário venha a ter tanto ou mais sucesso que o anterior. :SbOk:   :tutasla:

----------


## Junior Nilvon

Muito lindo!!!
Gostei do display, está clean...
As Anthias estão parecendo muito saudáveis! Parabéns!!!
Essas são as Dispar ou Squamipinis?
Consegeue alimentá-las com ração?
Tenho vontade de colocar no meu também, só que são difíceis para comer...
Forte abraço
Junior

----------


## Welington

o aqua ficou muito bom e as fotos estao espetaculares parabens

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras.




> Colocada por Junior Nilvon
> As Anthias estão parecendo muito saudáveis! Parabéns!!!
> Essas são as Dispar ou Squamipinis?
> Consegeue alimentá-las com ração?


Olá Junior,
estas são as Pseudanthias squamipinnis e comem praticamente tudo o que lhes dou, não tenho qualquer problema nesse aspecto.



Aproveito para vos deixar aqui uma foto geral do aquário tirada hoje, que fez 4º meses no passado dia 8 de Abril e com algumas alterações feitas a nivel de layout e circulação *(4xNanostream 6045-4500Lts/h)*



Abraço,
João

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
O que dizes a corrente agora?
Ja exprimentei uma e................ :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Marcos,

Eu querer, queria as 6055 multicontroláveis porque já tenho o multicontrolador e estava á espera que saissem por cá, mas estou bastante satisfeito mesmo, o fluxo de água que elas têm e para além disso parece que não tenho bombas dentro do aquário.

Neste momento fico com 4x4500 + 1x2500 e o retorno 6500 distribuido por 2 dispersores = 27000Lts/h o que para já é suficiente e futuramente logo se vê.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
Eu nao tive a possiblidade de exprimentar um conjunto delas para ja, mas tenho que ir ai a tua casa entao para ver se vale pena investimento ou nao.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá João,  :Olá:  

tenho estado atento a evolução deste teu mais recente aquário. é normal para quem como eu conheceu o anterior fazer comparações.



este era o anterior. aquário lindissimo. peças com cores estrondosas que só mesmo quem o viu ao vivo pode testemunhar. foi para mim uma grande decepção quando o desmontaste, mesmo sabendo que era pra mudar para melhor.



 este o actual. na minha opinião ainda precisa de mais algum tempo pra chegar ao q foi o outro. Mas, com a dedicação que sempre demonstras e com
as potencialidades dum sistema pensado ao pormenor leva-me a crer que estamos perante um caso sério de futuro sucesso  :SbOk2:   não tardará mto a termos aqui um dos melhores reefs do nosso País.

1 abraço e espero em breve poder fazer-te uma visita  :yb665:

----------


## Tito Gonzalez

> Olá Marcos,
> 
> Eu querer, queria as 6055 multicontroláveis porque já tenho o multicontrolador e estava á espera que saissem por cá, mas estou bastante satisfeito mesmo, o fluxo de água que elas têm e para além disso parece que não tenho bombas dentro do aquário.
> 
> Neste momento fico com 4x4500 + 1x2500 e o retorno 6500 distribuido por 2 dispersores = 27000Lts/h o que para já é suficiente e futuramente logo se vê.
> 
> Abraço,
> João


João,parabéns pelo belo Reef.Olha,tenho 2 tunze turbelle stream 6100,12000l cada,mais a bomba de retorno aquamedic Or6500le uma life 2000l para a corrente de superficie.Tenho as bombas turbelle em cima o mais possivel do aquário ele mede 150*50*60=450l no modo pulse e com 6segundos controlador 7095.O que acontece é que a corrente torna-se muito grande e nem aponto os jactos para os corais,estes ás vezes não abrem tão bem.elas estão nos vidroa laterais a meio total 50 portanto 25cm e viradas uma contra a outra o JACTO.ESQ E DIR.AS tuas estão praticamente em cima dos corais e estes abrem como é possivel?tens o modo interval 1 ou 2 ou estão como as minhas em pulse.Um abraço e mais uma vez parabéns

----------


## Jose Neves

Fantastico... Lindo....Era o meu sonho...

O meu aqua vai ficar "pronto este fim de semana" espero que fique metade do que esta o teu ficava mesmo todo contente, os meus parabens.

Um abraço JN

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Já vai para uns bons meses que não postava fotos actualizadas do meu sistema.

Aqui ficam:




















Algumas novidades a nivel de equipamento










Abraço,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bonito, João, sem dúvida

O coral onde estão os ocellaris é uma duncanopsammia ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Foi preciso picar-te para vermos novas fotos!!! Muito bem - excelente! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Os peixes estão brutais!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,




> Bonito, João, sem dúvida
> 
> O coral onde estão os ocellaris é uma duncanopsammia ?


Penso que seja uma euphillia, linda por sinal! :SbOk3:  




> ...Os peixes estão brutais!...


Dos mais bonitos que tenho visto e uma saude invejavel! :yb677:  


Atentamente,

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Como já te tinha dito pessoalmente, está um espectáculo ! (Eu gosto  :SbOk3:  )

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras.




> Colocada por *João Monteiro*
> Bonito, João, sem dúvida


Não como queria que estivesse. 
O sistema sofreu muito com oscilações de temperatura quando o tempo aqueceu chegando aos 29º/30º, acabei por não meter refrigeração como estava previsto, optei por ar condicionado na sala que é bastante quente.
Tenho neste momento além do ar condicionado tenho também um controlador de temperatura da Fernando Ribeiro,Lda onde estão ligadas 2 ventoinhas que mantêm a temperatura nos 27º nos dias mais quentes.
Com a quantidade de peixes que tenho (30) o sistema necessitava de trocas de água mais regulares e tenho-me baldado muito nesse aspecto e alguns corais recentem-se, entre outras coisas que a falta de tempo e paciência que por vezes tenho em nada ajuda e sai muito caro.





> Colocada por *João Monteiro*
> O coral onde estão os ocellaris é uma duncanopsammia ?


É uma Euphilia glabrescens, que o casal de ocellaris adoptou como
casa, e onde fazem posturas a cada 15 dias +-.







> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> Foi preciso picar-te para vermos novas fotos!!! Muito bem - excelente!


Já estava em falta tens toda a razão, mas á algumas prioridades que estavam
a ficar para trás que são neste momento mais importantes do que o hobbie.
O aquário caminha por si com pouca intervenção minha para não me ocupar
o tempo disponível que tenho.
Estou á espera de uma visita tua, aparece quando quiseres.




> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> Os peixes estão brutais!





> Colocada por *Tiago Garcia*
> Dos mais bonitos que tenho visto e uma saúde invejável!


Estão de facto em excelente forma, :SbSourire:   dos mais bonitos que tenho visto :yb665:  




> Colocada por *Adérito Pereira*
> Como já te tinha dito pessoalmente, está um espectáculo! (Eu gosto  )


Já vi dias melhores, tu compreendes-me!
Neste momento não tenho tempo para me aplicar, mas qualquer dia ainda
faço uma coisa a sério.

Abraço,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

a última vez que postei fotos no dia 8/10/2007 o aquário estava com este aspecto


Fez no passado dia 8/12/2007 1Ano e o aspecto é este.


Venho-vos dizer que vou fazer uma pequena pausa no hobbie,desmontar e vender este aquário e maturar bem aquilo que tenho em mente sobre o futuro projecto que está dependente de vários factores neste momento.

Um grande abraço a todos,

----------


## João M Monteiro

O que aconteceu, João ? (refiro-me ao aquário, apenas, bem entendido)

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá João,

Nada de grave aconteceu, apesar da minha pouca intervenção no aquário de á uns meses para cá, a coisa até estava a ficar +- mas não chegou perto do que tinha previsto.

Não tenho tempo, paciência,motivação agora para me dedicar, mas quando voltar vai ser para fazer algo em condições, gosto muito disto para desistir, vou tirar apenas umas férias para me dedicar a outras coisas bem mais importantes neste momento.

Abraço,

----------

